# Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

					Nach wie vor gibt es heiße Diskussionen über den Online-Zwang bei Sim City, den viele Spiele nur als getarntes DRM ansehen. Laut Frank Gibeau, Präsident bei EA Labels, war DRM aber bei den Gesprächen über Sim City niemals ein Thema. Außerdem sei DRM ohnehin eine gescheiterte Sackgassen-Strategie.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Wer glaubt den so einen Mist? Bin weiterhin der Meinung das die Internet Verbindung nur DRM ist. Bis jetzt klappt das auch richtig gut, gibt meines Wissens nach noch keinen Crack.


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Warum heißt es dann nicht Sim City Online?


----------



## kaisper (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Nun sei eben EA MAL WIEDER an der Reihe gewesen!


----------



## Hideout (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Ach ja dann sehe ich das jetzt natürlich ganz anders, wie gut das EA uns aufklärt


----------



## Birdy84 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Die Frage, warum es keinen Offline Modus gibt, bleibt trotzdem offen.


----------



## Astimon (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Eben, glaubwürdig werden diese Äußerungen nur, wenn es einen Patch gibt, der einen optionalen offline-Modus in das Spiel integriert. Bis das nicht geschehen ist kann von mir aus auch Barack Obama versichern dass der Onlinezwang kein DRM ist und ich würde es nicht glauben.


----------



## Velloc (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Ich glaub den nichts mehr hab mir doch Sim City geholt für 25€ mit bf3 zusammen, das Spiel ist so krass verbugt da hab ich bessere betas mitgemacht.
War das erste und letzte mal das ich mir etwas von Ea in verbinndung mit Origin gekauft habe.
Und das es ein Mmo sein soll ist quatsch kein vernümftiger Chat, Server Browser mehr als fürn Arsch da findest in 5 tagen nicht mal nen Server und wen dann nur mit glück, das Handel geht nicht mal richtig, keine Clan/Gilden Funktion kein Voice Chat  kein nichts.
Hab erst gedacht der Shitstorm war/ist ein wenig übertrieben, aber ganz ehrlich kann ich jetzt alle verstehen so ein schund abzuliefern immer neue Ausreden suchen,
ist mehr wie frech fast schon betrug.


----------



## Rizoma (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

1. Wenn DRM eine Sackgasse ist warum implementiert man es dann ?
2. Wo ist SimCity ein MMO es ist und bleibt nen Singleplayer mit einen winzigen hauch von MMO 

Ein SimCity MMO stelle ich mir so vor viele Spieler(100 oder mehr) bauen an einer verdammt großen Stadt (Gleichzeitig)


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

WAS ein BULLSHIT 

Für wie dumm halten die einen eigentlich?


----------



## hanfi104 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Der Mann hat uns erklärt das wir alle EA'd worden sind.


----------



## fire2002de (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem  daher win für DRM


----------



## shinobi2611 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Ownd by EA^^ aber nur wer sichs kauft^^


----------



## theHOMER (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

accountbindung = DRM =


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Was für einen Müll labert der Typ denn da? 
Wenn ich Single Player spiele dann will ich Single Player spielen. Das Game ist ein Online Spiel. Dann sollten sie es auch so nennen und sagen dass es nur Multiplayer ist und dass es keinen Single Player offline Modus gibt.
Das ist Verarschung der Käufer.


----------



## Schokomonster (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Selbst wenn der Online Zwang kein DRM wäre bleibt nochimmer Origin und das ist definitiv DRM.


----------



## MonKAY (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Sim City ist doch kein MMO...


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



...und der Typ, der einen fahren lässt behauptet auch, er findet Gestank widerlich.


----------



## Infernal-jason (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Ich würde gern was dazu schreiben , aber ich habe schon fast meinen ganzen Hass auf EA verbraucht.
(Demonhunter in Diablo3)
Einfach EA werbung und spiele ignorieren und man sparrt geld und nerven. Punkt!!!!!


----------



## Memphys (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Riecht schwer nach "STRG+C, STRG+V" und der Praktikant hat vergessen MMO durch Spiel zu ersetzen.


----------



## FreshAir (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Klingt irgendwie wie: 

Eine Mauer zu bauen um Menschen in einem Staat zu halten ist eine gescheiterte Idee. 

Ausserdem hatten wir nie vor eine Mauer zu bauen !


----------



## Roterfred (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



fire2002de schrieb:


> und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem  daher win für DRM


 
Zum glück nicht alle. Meine Freunde und ich jedenfalls nicht. 3 weniger mal,obwohl wir uns schon so gefreut hatten.Aber nicht mit so kleinen Maps no no no


----------



## Zsinj (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Na klar, wer denkt den bei SimCity nicht gleich an MMO? Wie könnte SimCity auch etwas anderes sein? 

Für mich ist SimCity an erster stelle ein SP Spiel. Irgend ein Online Gedöhns drumherum wäre mir ja noch egal aber der Zwang ist absurd. 
Dass dann SimCity auch noch in ein SimVillage gewandelt wurde setzt dem nur noch eines drauf. 

Klar - kein DRM - wer es glaubt. Den "Offline Mod" hat man ja quasi auch verboten.


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

"MMO" ist das neue "DRM"...


----------



## Arestris (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

LOL! Sie sind der Lüge quasi mehrfach überführt (immerhin kann man SC offline spielen, wenn auch nur mit "Mods") und Lügen den Leuten weiter ins Gesicht ... und MMO? Nur weil die Städte verschiedener Spieler in einer Region verbunden sind ist SC nun ein MMO? Was hat der Kerl geraucht? Ob der selber auch nur annährend glaubt was er sagt? Wobei, nein, sicher nicht, der weiß ganz genau, dass er das Kundenvieh für dumm verkaufen will.

Nunja, für mich ist EA keine Option mehr, schon seit Enttäuschungen und Ärger mit Spore und diese meine Meinung festigt sich mit fast jeder Meldung die ich über EA höre. Hoffentlich hören sie nur irgendwann auf, ehemals gute Spielserien und Entwicklerstudios nachhaltig zu vernichten.


----------



## Perry (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Wenn man in einer Region mehrere Städte hat und sich Waren und Geld in die jeweilige Stadt verschiebt, dauert es teiweise Stunden bis diese am Ziel ankommen, wenn man ein Groß Projekt started und dann die Rohstoffe zu dem Projekt schickt, dann sieht man aus jeder Stat einen anderen Zwischenstand bei der Bereitstellung der Rohstoffe, wenn die Server wirklich so toll wären und so viele hilfreiche Berechnungen für den Spielfluss machen, dann frage ich mich wie das sein kann.
Wenn ich lokal ein savegame für jede Einzelstadt in einer Region hätte und mein Rechner die miteinander abgleicht, dann ginge das sicherlich schneller und verläßlicher als bei den EA Servern.
Dann kommt noch hinzu das es wohl wirklich möglich ist durch entfernen der 2 Codezeilen das Spiel ohne Internet zum laufen zu kriegen (wie schön wär es im Zug in Ruhe eine Stadt zu bauen, währen man durch Gegend fährt), daher sehe ich diese Server als überwiegend unnütz an, diejenigen die den online Dienst nutzen wollen, da sie mit Freunden gemeinsam an einer Region bauen wollen können gerne diese Feature nutzen.
Jeder andere, ich vermute es ist die Mehrheit, ist durch diese Server nur gegängelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Was muss ich mir denn einpfeifen damit ich diesen Standpunkt auch nur zu 1 % glauben könnte. Das aber nun " mal " EA an der Reihe ist ist doch Käse, ihr prügelt euch doch reihenweise mit Ubi um die rote Laterne


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Das die Spieler die ganze Zeit Online sein müssen ist eine Art Kopierschutz also wo ist den da der Unterschied? 

Wenn das Spiel eine Online und Offlinefunktion hätte würde es sich noch viel besser verkaufen und man wäre nicht immer gezwungen Online zu sein.


----------



## Cosmas (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Sim City is und war schon immer ein singleplayer game, den unglücklichen versuch ihm nen multiplayer anzuhängen, kann man nur belächeln und ihn als das sehen, was er ist...DRM mit spieloption...

zum glück haben die genug personal, damit die jede woche wen anders hinstellen können, der uns nette geschichten erzählt...


----------



## JTRch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Welche Aussage ist nun schlimmer:"Wir sind zu doof die Wünsche unserer Kunden zu verstehen", oder: "Wir halten unsere Kunden grundsätzlich für Diebe und haben sie daher mit einem DRM an der kurzen Leine"?


----------



## shakethatthing (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Also ist SimCity jetzt doch ein MMO? Langsam bin ich echt verwirrt was das Spiel denn nun eigentlich sein soll.
Aber selbst wenn sie ein MMO bauen wollten, dann haben sie einen miesen Job gemacht. Sorry aber eure "Always-Connected-Spielerfahrung" ist einfach ... schlecht (weil das Forum das andere böse Wort mit sch* nicht mag). Es bietet mir absolut keinen Mehrwert online mit anderen zu spielen. Das könnten genauso gut zufällig generierte Städte sein, das hätte wahrscheinlich genauso viel Mehrwert. Denn eine wirkliche Interaktion abseits von ein paar arbiträren Statisktiken und Müllautos die im Nirvana verschwinden (ich warte seit einer Wochen auf welche die sich scheinbar in einer Nachbarstadt verfahren haben. Wahrscheinlich sind die Fahrer mittlerweile verhungert) findet dort keine wirkliche Interaktion statt.
Aber bei einem MMO geht es gerade darum. Um eine wirkliche Interaktion der Spieler miteinander. Und das beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Minimum was SimCity bietet. Ob man Sim City mit Mitspielern oder einer KI spielen würde macht keinen erkenntlichen Unterschied. 

Es ist halt einfach das tyische Maxis Problem: sehr viel vornehmen, viel versprechen und wenig davon halten.

Hätten sie einfach ein einwandfreies MMO programmiert (und es auch so genannt, das ist ja auch so ein EA Problem) dann hätte man das ihnen wahrscheinlich auch nicht so übel genommen. Aber da müssen sie sich jetzt auch sehr stark an die eigene Nase fassen. 
Man kann keinen halbherzigen MMO Aufguss eines Singleplayer Spiels auf den Markt werfen und sich dann wundern warum viele Leute damit ein Problem haben. Das hat auch nichts mit "besserer Kommunikation" zu tun, sondern damit das wenn man ein MMO machen will zu aller, aller erst auch verdammt noch mal ein MMO machen sollte und dann sollte man das Kind auch beim Namen nennen. Aber das versteht sich doch irgendwie von selbst?

*edit*
Vor allem frag ich mich aber wo im SimCity das "Massively" versteckt ist? Im Endeffekt ist es maximal ein MO.


----------



## Perry (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Das massively steckt darin das dir Sim City beim Laden aufzählt wieviele Jobs auf dem Server geschaffen worden und wieviele Städte gegründet worden u.s.w.


----------



## Rizoma (29. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Und es gibt immer noch mehr als genug Leute die solche EA PR glauben schenken bzw. den es egal ist was EA macht hauptsache sie können ihre Kohle EA in den Rachen schieben und ihre sucht befriedigen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...4-ankuendigung-vorbestellen-oder-nicht-4.html Es sind immer noch knapp 25% die ein EA Spiel was noch nicht mal fertig ist blind vorbestellen


----------



## Infernal-jason (30. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Und es gibt immer noch mehr als genug Leute die solche EA PR glauben schenken bzw. den es egal ist was EA macht hauptsache sie können ihre Kohle EA in den Rachen schieben und ihre sucht befriedigen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...4-ankuendigung-vorbestellen-oder-nicht-4.html Es sind immer noch knapp 25% die ein EA Spiel was noch nicht mal fertig ist blind vorbestellen


 
Für die kommt jede hilfe zu spät.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



> Wir haben nur versucht, einen kreativen Online-Dienst im Sim City-Universum zu entwickeln.


Der Satz ist der Witz schlechthin. Ich sehe kein "Mehr" an Kreativität doch Always-On nur (angeblich) für soziale Interaktionen. Wenn man gemeinsam an einer Stadtbauen würde, wenn man wie bei Spore selbst Architekt sein und Häuser designen und mit anderen austauschen könnte..._das_ wäre ein kreativer Online-Dienst. Aber so ist es doch nur DRM.

Und nach dieser Aussage


> DRM ist eine gescheiterte Sackgassen-Strategie, keine brauchbare Strategie für den Spielemarkt.


 erwarte ich, das künftig sämtliche Spiele, die von EA veröffentlicht werden, ohne DRM erscheinen. Ich wette aber, EA wird weiterhin fleißig auf DRM setzen. Was für ein Heuchler.


----------



## Rizoma (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> > DRM ist eine gescheiterte Sackgassen-Strategie, keine brauchbare Strategie für den Spielemarkt.
> 
> 
> erwarte ich, das künftig sämtliche Spiele, die von EA veröffentlicht werden, ohne DRM erscheinen. Ich wette aber, EA wird weiterhin fleißig auf DRM setzen. Was für ein Heuchler.



Eigentlich ist dieser Satz ja sogar ein Eingeständnis das Origin ein Fail ist den Origin ist ebenfalls DRM mal schauen ob sie in Zukunft verzichten werden


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist dieser Satz ja sogar ein Eingeständnis das Origin ein Fail ist den Origin ist ebenfalls DRM mal schauen ob sie in Zukunft verzichten werden


 
Darauf können wir alle lange, sehr lange warten. Es müsste sich für EA nicht mehr lohnen Origin am Leben zu haben damit sie sowas abschalten.


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

es ist wie steam neben drm auch eine online vertriebs plattform  dagegen ist leider kein kraut gewachsen -.- bin immernoch der meinung: wer steam lobt und origin in den dreck zieht ist eh nur ein heuchler. beides die selbe gülle. wer origin ned ab kann, der dürfte steam ganeuso den "helden"tod an den hals wünschen ^^


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: "DRM ist eine gescheiterte Strategie und spielte beim Design keine Rolle"*

Nö ist eher nicht, sowas kommt nur dann wenn man keinen Plan hat.


----------

